# MonStar's P/RR/S Journal



## M.J.H. (May 21, 2005)

Decided to give this program a final run through, to really see what I think of it. I am going to be doing this program almost to the "T" the way that gopro designed it. Really going to be able to see exactly how I feel about it. 

The split that I am going to be following is going to be: 

*1- Chest
2- Back
3- Cardio, Abs
4- Shoulders
5- Arms
6- Cardio, Abs*

And I am going to be going in that order, Power, Rep-Range, and finally Shock week, respectively. I have been training legs for years now and been having some knee issues, so I am going to take a break from training them. I had knee surgery back in highschool and I don't want any complications to arise. 

Wish me luck guys, and please keep the negative posts out of my journal. I would appreciate it.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 21, 2005)

Saturday; 5-21-2005

*P-Chest*

*Decline BB Presses:*

275 x 5
275 x 4
275 x 4

*Flat DB Presses:*

110's x 5
110's x 5
110's x 4

*Incline BB Presses:*

205 x 4
205 x 4
205 x 4

Good workout today, its really tough getting back into the swing of going heavy again. For the past 5-6 weeks I've been eating ketogenic style and focusing on losing weight. So I have been keeping my workouts extremely extremely light. Anyway, I know my strength is going to climb in the next few weeks, so we'll see what happens. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*During Workout:* 32 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine 
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* peanut butter 
*Meal 2:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 3:* 1% cottage cheese + mixed fruit
*Meal 4:* low-carb choclate milk
*Meal 5:* 2 scoops weight-gainer + skim milk
*Meal 6:* peanut butter, 25mcg T3 

Sleep: 7.5 hours. 

Weight: 216.5 lbs.  Very heavy today. Pigged out all day yesterday, don't ask me why. Anyway, shooting for around 210 lbs. or so and solid. Still holding some flab around my midsection.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 21, 2005)

Nice w/o bud . I'm wondering, if you did that on Sunday, where are the rest of the meals? I was about to crack on ya for starting a new journal, but it's just part of who you are .


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2005)

I thought the low carb was working great?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 21, 2005)

*Seanp:* LOL, my bad bro, I meant to put today's date in there. Anyway, its great to be back lifting heavy again, I think its a real shock to my system, though. Especially since I was going so damn light while I was eating ketogenic style. 

*soxmuscle:* Working great for fat-loss. But my strength in the gym plummetted, my moods were awful, and overall I got so sick of eating hot dogs and bacon. Just gets old real fast.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 22, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Seanp156:* LOL, my bad bro, I meant to put today's date in there. Anyway, its great to be back lifting heavy again, I think its a real shock to my system, though. Especially since I was going so damn light while I was eating ketogenic style.
> 
> *soxmuscle:* *Working great for fat-loss. But my strength in the gym plummetted, my moods were awful, * and overall I got so sick of eating hot dogs and bacon. Just gets old real fast.


Hmmmm, gee you musta forgot to mention those facts when praising your diet to everyone else


----------



## M.J.H. (May 22, 2005)

*Rocco:* Hey man, thank s for stopping by. Well the diet hands down is more effective than any diet I've ever tried for losing fat. But in terms of how you feel, and your strength and progress in the gym, it really blows. In the future I probably wouldn't do the diet again for the simple fact that I felt like sh*t on it. How are you feelings about P/RR/S bro? I see you have been on it for a while now.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 22, 2005)

Exactly, you feel like sh*t on it because it's not good for you. You may lose weight but IMO it's not worth what your doing to your body. And I'm speaking from experience with that as well.

I just started something new for a bit, but I wholeheartedly recommend P/RR/S. You may even want to check out Part II, you may like that a bit more. Are you still taking the T3?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 22, 2005)

*Rocco:* Yup, I am still on the T3. Although anymore I don't notice too much of an increase in my body temperature. Oh well. Yeah Atkin's is good for quick weight-loss, but makes you feel like hell. Do you have a link to P/RR/S II? I didn't know there was a 2nd part to the program.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 22, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=29718&highlight=P/RR/S

It's not complete there, just gives some general guidelines. What I was doing was part II according to my interpretation of it. How long have you been on the T3 now? Have you cycled off of it and if so how did your body react?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2005)

Heya man damn I thought you fell off the earth I couldn't find your journal lol.  Glad to see you again!!  Looks like you got things in check in here...glad to see your giving prrs a full run through this time.  Hope it works well for ya.

Yea I think you may likr prrsII.  You would enjoy that split some with the varied reps and going really heavy on power week and such.  I;d say give prrs I a full run through or 2 then maybe try prrs II.   

How have ya been?  Hows life?  Hows everything going for ya?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 22, 2005)

*Rocco:* Hey man, I might give version II a try, I don't know. I am honestly going to somewhat customize the program a little myself. For example during the rep-range week I know for sure I am going to probably do the first set around 8 reps, the second around 12, and the last around 15-20. Just to keep my body guessing, to speak. About the 1RM's though, I doubt I'll get back to doing them. They were far too taxing on my CNS. Been on the T3 about a month now. So far, so good.  

*DeadBolt:* Hey bro, thanks for stopping by I really appreciate the support. Things are going great, working now over at JP Morgan Chase, training is going so so. I lost some strength as you can see on the low-carb diet, but that's expected. I am really trying to get back into the swing of heavy weights again. I guess we'll see how things go. I am really going to give P/RR/S a full run through this time, because I keep reading so many great things about it, etc. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 22, 2005)

Sunday; 5-22-2005

*P-Back*

*Rack Deadlifts:*

405 x 4
455 x 3
*475 x 3!*

BTW, wanted to note that I am pulling from mid-shin level, and conventional style, of course, in the power rack.  

*Bentover Rows:*

255 x 6
295 x 5
295 x 4

*CG Cable Pulldowns:*

245 x 5
260 x 4

*T-Bar Rows:*

315 x 4
315 x 4

Good workout today! Really beat the hell out of my back. Didn't really hit a PR today on rack pulls, but it was the most I've deadlifted in a while so I decided to make it a PR anyway. Did some bentover rows, some pulldowns, and finished up with some ghetto style t-bar rows. The t-bar rows really beat the hell out of my midback, ouch. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, + skim milk, coffee, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*During Workout:* 32 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine 
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 2:* low-carb chocolate milk
*Meal 3:* 2 scoops weight-gainer + skim milk
*Meal 4:* cranberry almond chicken salad croissant, garden salad 
*Meal 5:* peanut butter 
*Meal 6:* 1/2 whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich, orange, 25mcg T3

Sleep: 8.5 hours. 

Weight: 212.5 lbs. Dropped a few pounds from yesterday. I'm not sure how/why. But I'm not complaining. Tomorrow I am doing cardio/abs, really not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 22, 2005)

Geez you're strong, nice w/o


----------



## PreMier (May 22, 2005)

Where have you been?


----------



## Alaric (May 22, 2005)

Awesome display of strength!

Welcome aboard to the IM's P/RR/S crew.  I'm sure you'll enjoy the results you'll see with this so long as you get a good dietary schedule in!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 22, 2005)

*Seanp:* Thanks bro! 

*Jake:* For 5-6 weeks I did a ketogenic diet and very light weights. So it was nothing even worth posting here at IM. Very light in the gym, hot dogs and bacon, steak, eggs, etc. I decided not to even keep a journal because honestly for the most part there was no point. It was nothing even worth mentioning. But now I'm back and ready to start gaining again! 

*Alaric:* Thanks dude, really appreciate the support. I am glad that there are a few of us here doing P/RR/S. Nice to see similar journals when I look around. I am hoping for great results. I have only done the program for a week or so in the past, not enough time to get any kind of substantial results. But this time, I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2005)

It was nothing even worth mentioning. But now I'm back and ready to start gaining again...

***

...until next week when you switch journals and go to some other fad diet and training regimen.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 22, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* Nah I am definitely giving P/RR/S a full run-through this time bro. Have a little faith.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2005)

I'm trying, I really am, haha.  Prove me wrong.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 23, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* I'll prove you wrong bro, no question about that. I have no reason to change my program constantly anymore.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 23, 2005)

Monday; 5-23-2005

*Rest*

*Cardio:*

14 minutes of interval training on the treadmill; alternated 1-minute of walking at 3.5 MPH with 1-minute of running at 8.5 MPH. I Was exhausted afterwards! 

*Rope Cable Crunches:*

160 x 20
160 x 20

Called it a day after this. I haven't done cardio in forever, and it's nearly impossible to get back into the swing of things.

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, + skim milk, coffee, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* low-carb choclate milk
*Meal 2:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
*Meal 3:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 4:* 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich
*Meal 5:* whole-wheat tuna & cheese sandwich
*Meal 6:* pistachios
*Meal 7:* 2 scoops weight-gainer + 2% milk
*Meal 8:* peanut butter 

Sleep: 7.5 hours. 

Weight: 214.5 lbs. Up a little, but I am not going to track my weight at all because my water weight probably flucuates all over the place.


----------



## Alaric (May 23, 2005)

How do you usually do your cardio?  First thing in the morning, you ever try doing it after a workout?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 23, 2005)

*Alaric:* I have done my cardio both postworkout and first thing in the morning. Right now I'm doing it first thing in the morning on my rest days, because I absolutely hate cardio and I only do it on my rest days to burn up some extra calories. I am really looking forward to tomorrow's shoulder workout, hoping to throw around some pretty impressive weights.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2005)

Tuesday; 5-24-2005

*P-Shoulders*

*Seated DB Presses:*

80's x 4
80's x 4
80's x 4

*Upright Rows:* 

155 x 5
165 x 4
165 x 4

*DB Lateral Raises:*

40's x 6
45's x 4

*DB Shrugs:*

120's x 6
120's x 6 

Good workout today, really not too bad at all considering that I am coming off 5-6 weeks of a ketogenic diet. Used the 80's for seated DB presses for 3 sets of 4, not too bad. The some heavy upright rows, and then some DB lateral raises. Finished up with some heavy DB shrugs. Good overall workout, no complaints.  

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, + skim milk, coffee, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*During Workout:* 32 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich 
*Meal 2:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
*Meal 3:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 4:* whole-wheat tuna sandwich 
*Meal 5:* 2 scoops of weight-gainer + skim milk
*Meal 6:* garden salad + grilled chicken + vinegarette dressing 
*Meal 7:* peanut butter, 25mcg T3 

Sleep: 6.5 hours. 

Weight: 213 lbs. Not too bad.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> It was nothing even worth mentioning. But now I'm back and ready to start gaining again...
> 
> ***
> 
> ...until next week when you switch journals and go to some other fad diet and training regimen.


Hey no need to clutter the journal up with negativity bro...leave comments like these at the door.  I always looked highly upon you sox never though a kid as mature as you would say that.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

DAMN mike!  You still got some impressive strength there my friend....keto diet or not your still an animal!  Keep up the good work.  Only a couple more days of power for ya huh?  Wiat till ya get to shock week lol...your in for a trip of a lifetime!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2005)

*DeadBolt:* Hey man! Thanks for stopping by, I always enjoy reading your posts. Yeah I tried to state in the beginning of this journal that if you were going to post negative comments to not even bother and keep it to yourself. But some people for whatever reason never listen, oh well. My strength is so so right now I guess. Its not all THAT bad considering I am only weighing around 215 lbs. instead of where I was before at 230-235 lbs. I am really looking forward to rep range and shock workouts. I like power week, but right now my strength is nothing to brag about. But my 2nd power cycle I am going to keep the exact same exercises, and I think I'll be much better off in terms of my strength. I am contemplating doing another M1T cycle as well. Just a modest (15mg a day) cycle for 4-5 weeks or so, and follow it up with Nolva. Not sure yet, though.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey no need to clutter the journal up with negativity bro...leave comments like these at the door. I always looked highly upon you sox never though a kid as mature as you would say that.


I want him to succeed just as much as anyone else; 10-15 journals later, he still has yet to do so.  I am hoping this is the one and when it is, I will without a doubt apologize for my behavior in the beginning of the journal.


----------



## blueboy (May 24, 2005)

Hey Monstar.

I am more of a lurker here than a poster and have the utmost respect for you and your strength.  I see you change journals so often but I guess it works for you because you seem to be achieving your goals physically.  

I got curious to see how many journals you have actually started (went to online journals and sorted by thread starter) and this makes #39.  

It's all good and I am not raggin' on you as I have yet to start #1 myself but I wasn't sure if you knew your tally... 

Whatever works chief!
Keep rockin.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* Well lets define what you mean by "succeed." Because I have never not made some kind of progress regardless of whether I have 1 journal or 30. I did a ketogenic diet, dropped 25-30 lbs. or so, lost some strength. As anyone would with a cutting diet. I did Westside, in about 10 different journals, and gained a lot of strength. I am just confused as to what you mean by "succeed." 

*blueboy:* Hey bro, nice to see a new face in here. Yeah I don't know why some people seem to make a bigger deal out of the number of journals I start than my actual number in the gym. Doesn't seem to make much of a difference IMO how many journals someone keeps as long as he continues to progress. Maybe its annoying on the eyes to go into the journal forum and see another journal? I don't know. But #39 huh? Looks like I'm getting closer and closer to the big #50, lol.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 24, 2005)

Nice shoulder workout Monstar, throwing some nice weights around there


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

Brother MonStar, VERY IMPRESSIVE numbers you been throwin around in here!!! Nice and Solid strength, hope ya don't mind me taggin' along for the ride?
Keep it up, lookin good!!! I Love the P/RR/S system also


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I want him to succeed just as much as anyone else; 10-15 journals later, he still has yet to do so.  I am hoping this is the one and when it is, I will without a doubt apologize for my behavior in the beginning of the journal.


I thank thee for the apology!  I think everyone is a winner as long as they stick to it!  This man has been doing it for a long time so I congradulate him on hat...better then most.  He has stuck it out through thick and thin many just quit.  And again I thank you for your kind words my friend!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *DeadBolt:* Hey man! Thanks for stopping by, I always enjoy reading your posts. Yeah I tried to state in the beginning of this journal that if you were going to post negative comments to not even bother and keep it to yourself. But some people for whatever reason never listen, oh well. My strength is so so right now I guess. Its not all THAT bad considering I am only weighing around 215 lbs. instead of where I was before at 230-235 lbs. I am really looking forward to rep range and shock workouts. I like power week, but right now my strength is nothing to brag about. But my 2nd power cycle I am going to keep the exact same exercises, and I think I'll be much better off in terms of my strength. I am contemplating doing another M1T cycle as well. Just a modest (15mg a day) cycle for 4-5 weeks or so, and follow it up with Nolva. Not sure yet, though.


h shit happens ya know some people voice their minds.  But he is a good guy...he means no harm in his words.

Yea RR and shock are great weeks.  I really never enjoyed power week....really dont like lifting heavy like that for to long b/c I always get injured!  But then again it doesn't matter how I lift....I was going reps this feb when I tore my cuff....so I'm just accident prone LOL.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 24, 2005)

I measure your success on being able to maintain a journal and staying consistent with dieting;  the training is and always will be there.  I wish you the best of luck, I really do.  Lets do it Mike.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 25, 2005)

*Seanp:* Thanks bro. But honestly, you haven't seen anything yet. If I start an M1T cycle my strength will really blow up. 

*Archangel:* I would love for you to tag along for the ride bro! The more people checking out my journal the better, that's how I always see it. I am looking forward to my rep range and shock workouts. We'll see what happens I guess. Thanks again for the support bro. 

*DeadBolt:* Hey bro, thanks the support once again. Really appreciate all of the kind words. I honestly will admit as well that power week isn't all that fun. And I am a big fan of going heavy. But I think since I have gone so heavy my whole life anymore I just want something new. Hence the entire reason I did P/RR/S because its always changing. Which I think my body will really respond to. 

*soxmuscle:* Eh, I think we have different ways of measuring success. If I am increasing my weights in the gym and my physique is developing, I couldn't give a sh*t less how many journals I've started or how many times I've splurged on my diet, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 25, 2005)

Wednesday; 5-25-2005

*P-Arms*

*Standing BB Curls:*

95 x 6
115 x 5
115 x 4

Not too bad, going to work on getting 135 my next power week. 

*Skullcrushers:*

125 x 6
125 x 5
125 x 5

Again, going to work on setting some PR's my next power week, for sure. 

*Crossbody DB Hammer Curls:*

70's x 6
70's x 6

*Seated French Presses:*

135 x 5
135 x 4

Good workout today I think, really glad though that the power week is over. I was starting to get sick of beating on my joints all the time. I am really looking forward to the rep range and shock weeks though coming up. We'll see what happens. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, + skim milk, coffee, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*During Workout:* 32 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
*Meal 2:* garden salad + grilled chicken + vinegarette dressing
*Meal 3:* multi-grain crackers + tuna
*Meal 4:* turkey & cheese wrap
*Meal 5:* multi-grain crackers + peanut butter
*Meal 6:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 7:* 2 scoops weight-gainer + skim milk 

Sleep: 7 hours. Still not good enough. 

Weight: 212 lbs.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 25, 2005)

I measure it that way because while you may have been growing stronger and bigger, if you stayed strong with journals and diets I think your gains might be better.  But hey, this is a sacred place.. prove me wrong!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 25, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens with this journal. I am not at all worried about dieting by the way. If its late at night and I feel hungry I am going to eat. I am going to keep it clean for the most part, but I am not going to worry about counting every little calorie, etc. I am focusing on keeping my diet clean, and my workouts intense.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *soxmuscle:* I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens with this journal. I am not at all worried about dieting by the way. If its late at night and I feel hungry I am going to eat. I am going to keep it clean for the most part, but I am not going to worry about counting every little calorie, etc. I am focusing on keeping my diet clean, and my workouts intense.


 solid goal my man....thats what I hope to do once the shoulder is up and running again.


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2005)

Well, anyhow its good to know your still alive hahaha


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2005)

*DeadBolt:* Good luck with your shoulder bro. We'll see what happens. I am still deciding on this M1T, not sure just yet. Have some problems now out of nowhere with my nipples being sore.  

*Jake:* Yeah, lol, I am glad to be alive.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2005)

Thursday; 5-26-2005

*Rest*

*Cardio:*

10 minutes of interval training on the treadmill; alternated 1-minute of walking at 3.5 MPH wtih 1-minute of running at 10.0 MPH. Only did 10 minutes but I was absolutely EXHAUSTED afterwards! 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, + skim milk, coffee, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + fruit
*Meal 2:* 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich
*Meal 3:* multi-grain crackers + tuna
*Meal 4:* chicken noodle soup
*Meal 5:* whole-wheat tuna sandwich
*Meal 6:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 7:* low-fat turkey chili, coffee 
*Meal 8:* 2 scoops whey protein + skim milk  

Sleep: 7 hours. Need to really work on getting at least 8 hours a night. 

Weight: 212 lbs. Same as yesterday.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *DeadBolt:*  Have some problems now out of nowhere with my nipples being sore.


Tell those girls to stop biting so damn hard


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Incredible numbers there!!! Power week isn't my favorite either, mine is Shock, It reminds me of my HIT days!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2005)

*DeadBolt:* LOL, I have no idea at all what caused this. I hope it goes away soon, though! It's really driving me crazy. They're sore as hell and almost red around my nipple, its getting really annoying.

*Archangel:* I'm really looking forward to shock week. I absolutely love supersets, love dropsets, etc. Intensity techniques I have always been a fan of. I used to constantly do dropsets, supersets, trisets, etc. when I first started training.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 27, 2005)

Friday; 5-27-2005

*RR-Chest*

*Incline BB Presses:*

205 x 8
185 x 10
165 x 14

*Flat DB Presses:*

100's x 7
80's x 11
70's x 14

*Nautilus Pec-Deck Flyes:*

200 x 7
150 x 13

Great chest workout today! So far I absolutely LOVE rep-range week! I do it a bit differently than gopro recommended, though. Instead of doing my first exercise in the 6-8 rep range, second exercise in the 10-12 rep range, etc. I do a varied rep scheme on every exercise. Which I think should be more effective in terms of hitting all of the muscle fibers. I guess we'll see what happens. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, + skim milk, coffee, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*During Workout:* 24 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + madarin oranges
*Meal 2:* chicken noodle soup
*Meal 3:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 4:* 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich
*Meal 5:* whole-wheat ham & cheese sandwich
*Meal 6:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 7:* oatmeal + skim milk + peanut butter

Really trying to focus on getting a lot of protein in on a daily basis. Lately I have been in the 200-250g range. And I want that up closer to 300-325g. 

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Weight: 211.5 lbs.


----------



## bludevil (May 27, 2005)

Just found this journal. Very, Very impressive numbers for your age, size and weight. With the numbers you've been posting, I would care less how many journals I've started as well. It's obvious you've been progressing with the weights, and at your age you don't have to be super strict with your diet unless your wanting to compete.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 27, 2005)

nice w/o man, great inclines


----------



## M.J.H. (May 27, 2005)

*bludevil:* Thanks bro! I really appreciate the support my friend. Really means a lot. Finally someone that views things the way that I do. I am always progressing so who the hell gives a sh*t about how many journals I start? I think a lot of people here at IM get so caught up in the little things they fail to realize the major things. Progress is what matters. I have been training for 8 years now (without stopping, ever) and for me to still make any kind of progress---I am very pleased. I feel like I have tried every kind of diet and training program under the sun, except for P/RR/S. So far I love it! 

*fUnc:* Thanks bro. And honestly, my incline strength is way down. In the past I have hit 295 for a triple on inclines. And I hope that my strength climbs back to where it once was in a few months.


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

Big weight there Brother MonStar!!! I like your take on the varied rep schemes in the same exercise, pretty Interesting!!! Hows it goin?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 28, 2005)

*Archangel:* Thanks bro! Appreciate the support, thanks again. Yeah I am basically doing the same thing just changing the rep range in each exercise. It makes more sense to me this way to tell you the truth. Plus, it keeps things interesting.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 28, 2005)

Saturday; 5-27-2005

*RR-Back*

*Bentover Rows:* 

295 x 7
225 x 13

*CG Cable Pulldowns:*

230 x 6
185 x 11

*Support Rows:*

245 x 6
165 x 11

*Nautilus Pullovers:*

240 x 9
220 x 13

Good workout today I think, I absolutely love rep-range training so far. Its really nice to use a varied rep scheme on all my exercises. So far I absolutely love it. No complaints at all, that's for sure. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, + skim milk, coffee, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* MRP bar
*Meal 2:* turkey & cheese sub, 1 quart of skim milk
*Meal 3:* MRP bar
*Meal 4:* grilled chicken salad + vinegarette dressing
*Meal 5:* 2 scoops whey protein + skim milk 
*Meal 6:* chicken noodle soup
*Meal 7:* 1% cottage cheese + mangos

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Weight: 211 lbs.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 29, 2005)

Sunday; 5-29-2005

*Rest*

*Cardio:*

10 minutes of interval training on the treadmilll; alternating 1-minute of walking at 3.5 MPH with running at 10.5 MPH. 

*Hanging Knee Raises / Rope Cable Crunches Superset:* 

12 / 180 x 10
12 / 180 x 10

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, + skim milk, coffee, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + mandarin oranges
*Meal 2:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 3:* 2 scoops weight-gainer + skim milk

*Cheat Meal!* 

Decided that I am going to do a cheat meal every Sunday night. Usually around an hour long. Ended up eating 2 Reese's cups, a pint of Ben & Jerry's, about 1/2 a gallon of 2% milk, 25 or so Elfudge cookies, 4 slices of Hawaiian pizza, burrito supreme & double decker taco from Taco Bell.  

I don't think one cheat meal a week is going to hurt anything. I am trying to keep a rough estimate of how many calories I took in during my cheat meal. The only problem was that tonight I did more of a binge style cheat meal. In the future I really don't want it to be a binge at all. That's what I'm trying to get away from. 

Sleep: 8 hours.

Weight: 213 lbs.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 30, 2005)

Monday; 5-30-2005

*RR-Shoulders*

Pissed today because the YMCA was closed for the damn holiday. So I had to workout in my basement. Short workout for sure, probably less than 20 minutes. Very intense, though.

*Nautilus Military Presses:*

150 x 8
120 x 13

*DB Lateral Raises:*

40's x 7
30's x 12

*Upright Rows:*

135 x 8
105 x 14

*Bentover DB Lateral Raises:*

20's x 12
20's x 12

Like I said overall my workout today was very intense. Absolutely no complaints at all thats for sure. Hit my shoulders/traps very hard. And considering that I was short on equipment, I was pleased. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, + skim milk, coffee, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*During Workout:* 24 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 3 scoops of weight-gainer + skim milk
*Meal 2:* chicken noodle soup
*Meal 3:* 2% cottage cheese + strawberries
*Meal 4:* 2 low-fat ham & cheese stuffed chicken breasts
*Meal 5:* 

So far today I am right around 250g of protein. I'm going to see if I can slam down some more before I go to bed tonight. 

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Weight: 215.5 lbs.  Went a little overboard in the cheat meal last night. Whatever. Going to really take it easy on the cheat meal next weekend. I am not trying to gain a lot of the weight back that I lost on my low-carb diet.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2005)

Looking great in here Mike. Looks like P/RR/S is really doing it for you! Keep up the good work.


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

Very Impressive numbers Brother MonStar!!! Your strength is very Inspiring!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 30, 2005)

*Rocco:* Yeah bro, so far P/RR/S is really great. I look forward to every single workout, there's no doubt about that. I just have to make sure that I keep my diet clean, that's all. 

*Archangel:* Hey bro, thanks for the support, really appreciate it. I am definitely looking forward to shock week.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 31, 2005)

Tuesday; 5-31-2005

*RR-Arms*

*Seated Alternating DB Curls:*

50's x 7
40's x 11
35's x 13

*Rope Cable Pressdowns:*

180 x 7
150 x 10
130 x 14

*Concentration Curls:*

40's x 8
35's x 12 

*One-Arm DB Kickbacks:*

35's x 10
30's x 12

Good arm workout today! Really hit my arms hard, got in the gym, hit them quick, and got out. I was probably there less than 25 minutes. Really impressed with my workout today, and rest periods, etc. Absolutely no complaints at all. Looking forward to shock week coming up. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, + skim milk, coffee, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*During Workout:* 24 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 2% cottage cheese + pineapple
*Meal 2:* multi-grain crackers + peanut butter, 1 quart of skim milk
*Meal 3:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 4:* whole-wheat ham & cheese sandwich
*Meal 5:* 2 scoops weight-gainer + skim milk  
*Meal 6:* tuna salad + vinegarette dressing, skim milk 

Took in around 300-315g of protein today, give or take. Not too bad at all. 

Sleep: 6.5 hours. 

Weight: 211 lbs. Not too bad.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2005)

Great going Mike! Have you ever done Shock week before? I bet your arms were swollen


----------



## naturaltan (May 31, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Ended up eating 2 Reese's cups, a pint of Ben & Jerry's, about 1/2 a gallon of 2% milk, 25 or so Elfudge cookies, 4 slices of Hawaiian pizza, burrito supreme & double decker taco from Taco Bell.



I guess if you're going to cheat, make it worthwhile.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 31, 2005)

*Rocco:* Hey man, no I have never done shock week ever before. But today wasn't shock week my friend, today was my last day of rep-range week. So on Thursday I am going to start my shock week. We'll see how things go I am hoping for some great results. So far I absolutely love P/RR/S, no complaints at all. I love the way my workouts are always changing. Never doing the same thing.  

*naturaltan:* LOL, I definitely went way overboard for that cheat meal. Every Sunday night I am going to try and do a cheat meal just to keep myself sane mentally, but I might cut that out if it turns into a binge. This past Sunday I really went all out for whatever reason, don't ask me why. And there's no reason for that because I am eating a lot of calories on a daily basis as it is. Shooting for approximately 1.5g of protein per pound of bodyweight.


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2005)

Damn Brother Mike, awesome w/o there, killer numbers!!! How do ya like shock week? It's my favorite of the 3!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2005)

I know it was RR week, I was just wondering if you knew what Shock week was going to be like once you start it


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2005)

*Archangel:* I start shock week tomorrow bro, so I'll definitely keep posted what I think of it. At this point rep-range week is my favorite. I'll see what I think of shock week, though. 

*Rocco:* Haha, nope, I have never done shock week ever before. I am hoping for some great results. I absolutely love dropsets, supersets, and all kinds of intensity techniques.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2005)

Wednesday; 6-1-2005

*Rest*

*Cardio:*

10 minutes of interval training on the treadmill; alternated 1-minute of walking at 3.4 MPH with 1-minute of running at 10.6 MPH. I was exhausted afterwards, as usual. 

*Vertical Leg Raises / Rope Cable Crunches Superset:*

12 / 160 x 10
12 / 160 x 10

Good sets of abs today I guess, I was absolutely drenched in sweat from running, though. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, + skim milk, 25mcg T3, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
*Meal 2:* multi-grain crackers + peanut butter
*Meal 3:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 4:* tuna salad + vinegarette dressing
*Meal 5:* whole-wheat ham & cheese sandwich, 1 quart of skim milk 
*Meal 6:* 1% cottage cheese + yogurt
*Meal 7:* 1 scoop of weight-gainer + skim milk 

Dropped the ephedrine today! Although I think it was really helping my workouts, I have been having some problems lately with my sex drive, my fullness, and a few other things I won't mention downstairs. I am blaming the ephedrine, for now. 

Today I ended up taking in approximately 330g of protein or so today, roughly. 

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Weight: 212 lbs.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 2, 2005)

Thursday; 6-2-2005

*S-Chest*

*Cable Crossovers / Incline BB Presses Superset:*

60 x 12 / 185 x 8
60 x 12 / 185 x 7

*Flat DB Flyes / Decline Smith-Machine Presses Superset:*

50's x 6 / 205 x 7
50's x 6 / 205 x 7

*Nautilus Pec-Deck Flyes Dropset:*

180 x 8
150 x 7
120 x 7

Great workout today! Was only in the gym 15-20 minutes I would say. Rest periods were extremely short, and my pump in my pecs was great! I absolutely love shock week. I can tell though, I am going to be in some pain tomorrow! Oh well. Looking forward to a solid shock back workout tomorrow morning. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, + skim milk, 25mcg T3, 200mg caffeine
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 5 creatine 
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 2 scoops of weight-gainer + skim milk
*Meal 2:* whole-wheat tuna sandwich
*Meal 3:* 2 scoops weight-gainer + skim milk
*Meal 4:* whole-wheat tuna sandwich
*Meal 5:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
*Meal 6:* MRP bar, 1 bag of peanuts
*Meal 7:* 2 scoops of whey protein + skim milk 

Ended up taking in a ton of protein today, right around 340g today.  

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Weight: 212 lbs.


----------



## Riverdragon (Jun 2, 2005)

Great workouts Mike. I look forward to seeing what you think about this routine once you have been on it for a few weeks. 15-20 mins in the gym? I thought I was bad at 30 mins but it's how you train while you are there that counts.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 2, 2005)

*Riverdragon:* Hey bro, so far I love the program. I am just starting shock week so I'll let you know what I think of it but it has a little bit of everything, which I really like. I just need to make sure I keep my protein intake up, and I think I'll be okay. I just stocked up on some whey protein, weight-gainer, etc. I am actually kind of curious how my strength is going to be when I get back into power week next week.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2005)

Killer W/O ther Brother Mike!!! Welcome aboard the SHOCK-Train!!! LOL Glad ya liked it!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 3, 2005)

*Archangel:* Thanks bro! Appreciate it, yeah I can definitely feel the DOMS today from the "shock-train," lol. I am getting ready to head to the gym now for my shock back workout. So we'll see how that goes.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 3, 2005)

Friday; 6-3-2005

*S-Back*

*Crossbench DB Pullovers / BTN Cable Pulldowns Superset:*

80's x 8 / 185 x 9
80's x 8 / 185 x 9 

*Stiff-Arm Cable Pullovers / Bentover Rows Superset:*

120 x 12 / 225 x 9
120 x 12 / 225 x 8

*CG Cable Rows Dropset:*

160 x 10
130 x 8 
110 x 8

Good workout today! Although I have to admit my rear delts took one hell of a beating. Really good back workout though. I know for sure that I am going to have some DOMS tomorrow, we'll see what happens.

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, + skim milk, 25mcg T3, 200mg caffeine
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 5 creatine 
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
*Meal 2:* 1 bag of peanuts 
*Meal 3:* 1/2 whole-wheat ham & cheese sandwich
*Meal 4:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 5:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 6:* 1 quart of skim milk
*Meal 7:* 2 scoops of weight-gainer + skim milk
*Meal 8:* multi-grain crackers + tuna 
*Meal 9:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 2% milk 

Want to note that lately my friggin' appetite has been out of control! I am keeping my diet as clean as possible but still, at work I am starving all damn day! I can't figure out what the problem is. I don't know if I'm growing or what, but I eat and I'm literally hungry an hour later, lol.  

Ended up taking in around 350g of protein today.  

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Weight: 210.5 lbs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

Great w/o Mike. Do you like BTN better than to the front Pulldowns for any reason? Still slinging major weight around for Shock week....Impressive!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 3, 2005)

*Rocco:* Hey bro, thanks for the support. Lately my strength has been okay I guess. I am really going to see how I do with power week next week. Hopefully I'll be okay, I am hoping from some new PR's but I don't know just yet. If my appetite keeps up I'm sure I'll gain some strength. I have been taking in a constant 300g of protein a day.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

Awesome job on Shock for Back, your rear delts are fried huh? Big Movers there, your strength is admireable!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2005)

Heya man lookin good eh!  Glad to see you puttin your own spin onto prrs!!!  It will keep you interested.  The numbers you are putting around are awsome man keep it up!!

Diet is looking really solid...taking in some quality cals!  Good idea to let yourself cheat once a week but stay away from the binges.  Even if you pre plan a whole pizza, 5 pieces of candy, cake, and a tub of ice cream.  Pre plan everything so you can't binge you understand where I'm goin with this?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2005)

Keep at it Mike.. dont think about starting another journal! lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Keep at it Mike.. dont think about starting another journal! lol



  Too late.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2005)

he did well ... it was almost a 3 week effort on this journal.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Keep at it Mike.. dont think about starting another journal! lol


Well he's back to P/RR/S


----------

